# Age difference



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My older chicks who are 4 weeks old are old enough to go out but in the same brooder I have a 2 week old polish how do I go about putting the older ones out if I can't decrease the temperature? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Keep it at the higher temp needed . The older chicks won't die due to more heat ( just make sure they stay hydrated and have ample water) but the smaller younger one def needs the additional heat / degrees


Current flock: 62


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She seems to be fine except for a little pasty butt not peeping loudly or anything but my older ones are trying to establish dominance and I don't want her to get hurt would she be okay on her own if I put the older ones out? And how would I go about doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh okay I misread that I thought you were putting them together not separating them . So to answer that one yes she can be alone if needed can you position a light/heat source closer? I wouldn't say it's needed but might help 


Current flock: 62


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, no that peep will not be OK. The peep will be terribly stressed at being alone. That can be as harmful as not enough heat. Listening to a single chick cries for hours on end is no fun for anyone and should tell anyone how alone it is.

Is your brooder large enough for the others to move away from the extra heat? If so, then its fine. 

If you're worried about bullying find a way to fence off the other two from the single but so the single does not feel completely alone.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay thanks guys just can't wait to get them out of the house! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, when they reach that point of growth and its time to be outside but the weather isn't being co-operative can be the longest period. Almost as long as waiting for the eggs to hatch.

Because I would hatch in the middle of Winter I could have three month olds in the house. But being Silkies it was harder to get them out than hard feathered birds.


----------

